# New from the Great White North



## Jamiecdnboy (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi All,

Just joined the SN. Surfing the site- Loads of stuff some useful, some not.

Inland sailer mostly. Lookin to do some west coast cruising, but gotta get my papaers first.

Cheers,


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi All as well:

I just joined. Live on Vancouver Island beside some of the best cruising waters anywhere - Desolation Sound.

Cheers


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome to both of you.


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

Jamiecdnboy said:


> but gotta get my papaers first.


What do you mean by "get your papers"?

And, welcome aboard!


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

Liscense maybe when I think of north I think CANADA!


----------



## wolfshead13 (Nov 4, 2008)

I think he means his pleasure craft operators card, mandatory sometime in October this year for anything with a motor on the water. Not much to it, actually its harder to get a drivers licence.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Welcome......and welcome. Explain 'the papers' Jamie?? You got us confused.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

jamie & efal

welcome to sailnet
lots of great info here and some good people too...and one jerk!


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

chall03 said:


> Welcome......and welcome. Explain 'the papers' Jamie?? You got us confused.


Pleasure Craft Operators Card. Came out in 99, mandatory as of this year on all boats with an engine over 9.9 HP. Supposed to keep the riff raff of the water, you know, the 50 year old guy with the gold chains and the beer, driving the 40' Carver or Sea Ray.

Welcome Jamie and Efalstrem


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Fair enough. So that is mandatory for sailors as well I assume??


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

chall03 said:


> Fair enough. So that is mandatory for sailors as well I assume??


Only if you have a motor. Friend of mine has an Etchell that he races out of the RCYC. I had a good laugh when I watched the Toronto police marine unit tried to nail him for drinking and boating and operating without an operators card. No motor so none of the rules applied.


----------



## NICHOLSON58 (Feb 22, 2009)

PAPERS? sounds like another of the plethora of niche taxes aimed at groups too small to scream loud enough. I'd say more but my veins are beginning to pop.


----------

